# Orient Bambino V4



## whiskey golf

Does anyone have more information about these?

Orient FAC08002F AC08002F Bambino v4

I like some of the changes they made to this watch including updating the lug width to something more common and the movement with something that can be wound by hand. I'm not a huge fan of the red tip on the seconds hand but it would probably be okay in person and I would imagine it can be removed by someone who knows what they are doing. I also like the updated hour and minute hands. If they make this watch with the dial colors available in the V3 model, I will be all over this.


----------



## cabfrank

Wow, it looks great!


----------



## Colderamstel

I wish they would just transplant this movement into the V3 dial... 

The video of the V4 does it more justice than the photo. Its like a vintage dress version of the SARB017... 

Thanks for posting this OP.


----------



## brandon\

Arghhhhh!!!!!

The hands.

They're short!

(And I think 20mm straps are more fitting on this style of watch.)


----------



## whiskey golf

Now that you said it, the hands are short. They just need to take the hands from the first version and put them on this watch. And yes 20mm does seem more fitting for a strap but at least it's a more universal option.


----------



## Franz-Anton

Damn, it could have been a contender......wonky short hands, funky red tip on the second hand, 22mm lugs....the Seiko SARB017 may not be considered a dress watch, but I think if you are looking for a green dial watch with panache, its a far better package than this Orient.


----------



## 61cygni

Like the strap versatility and the hacking second hand, too bad about the red tip. Seems so unnecessary, can't really imagine they've gotten feedback to suggest that people would want that. Interested in seeing what other dial colors they get.


----------



## mythless

Looks nice, I too am curious about other dial/case colours.


----------



## volgofmr

This first green version appears quite good enough, but I'm going to wait a bit more about next models...


----------



## leungkevin24

Why cant they just make a 38mm Bambino version 1 and add handwinding and hacking? That would be superb.


----------



## cabfrank

Those don't look like Bambinos.


----------



## GNNS

It's also 1mm wider


----------



## Chronopolis

Why would Orient keep making this same mistake over and over?

Who the actual puck LIKES short hands?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jb330ci

Exactly! You just said what I wanted to say except I would replace "actual puck" with "****". Don't get me wrong, I really like Orient watches.


----------



## Gregorinho

I hated that green one, i feel it is like a wanna be vintage SARB017 , maybe in black its decent


----------



## HUF

leungkevin24 said:


> Why cant they just make a 38mm Bambino version 1 and add handwinding and hacking? That would be superb.


+1


----------



## Colderamstel

Isn't the 38 mm just the orient star classic ;0)


----------



## Salewan

Где источник информации, что эта модель называется Бамбино?

Они есть у меня.


----------



## CristobalGordo

Don't all the previous Bambinos have a model number like ER2400 or FER2400 with a suffix to indicate the specific dial/hand combo? I'd say these aren't Bambinos. 

I like the green dial and overall look but 41.5mm is too big for me. The 40.5mm of the original was right on the edge of acceptable for my wrist.


----------



## no-fi

CristobalGordo said:


> Don't all the previous Bambinos have a model number like ER2400 or FER2400 with a suffix to indicate the specific dial/hand combo? I'd say these aren't Bambinos.


I imagine they've changed the model number style since moving to the new calibre. This is definitely a Bambino.



CristobalGordo said:


> I like the green dial and overall look but 41.5mm is too big for me. The 40.5mm of the original was right on the edge of acceptable for my wrist.


You're right about the case size - that is too big. The 40.5mm of the original was already at the upper limit for my wrist. Why couldn't they have dropped it down 1mm from the original, and reduced the lug width to a more appropriate 20mm?

Disagree about the dial. It's an abomination on a dress style watch. And as others have pointed out, the short hands and pointless red tipped second hand are awful.

This could have been so good. Instead, Orient is killing a classic.



volgofmr said:


> This first green version appears quite good enough, but I'm going to wait a bit more about next models...


The first two are quite nice if you can ignore the awful, stubby, cut-out hour hands. Same issue with the last two, but at least they have lume rather than nothing. Sigh, some more Orients ruined by their hands...


----------



## watchinator

leungkevin24 said:


> Why cant they just make a 38mm Bambino version 1 and add handwinding and hacking? That would be superb.


This. though I'd prefer version 2.


----------



## kawajero

Way too big for my taste. 36mm would be perfect.


----------



## brandon\

My perfect Bambino. 

V1 White
38mm
20mm lugs
Acrylic Crystal
No date


----------



## Jb330ci

brandon\ said:


> My perfect Bambino.
> 
> V1 White
> 38mm
> 20mm lugs
> Acrylic Crystal
> No date


And make the hands a bit longer...


----------



## brandon\

Jb330ci said:


> And make the hands a bit longer...


The hands on the V1 were fine.


----------



## LuxAurumque

Increased size? You're doing it wrong, Orient!


----------



## -hj-

The "Charlene" women's series have manual winding and date, using Caliber 55741. AND those watches aren't that expensive at all. Why won't they use movement on the Bambino, Flight, and all the similar ones? The Bambino especially could seriously use a manual winding..

edit: ok, i just realized that the new one was listed as handwinding....


----------



## kanwingshing

Guys, heads up. More color of Bambino v4 available at Serious Watches!


----------



## kbcell

I agree. Too big. Don't care for green dial. Lug should be 20mm.


----------



## bobski

I couldn't agree more with most of the comments here. Just got a gold and white face V1 and absolutely love it. Why do Orient not listen?!


----------



## cabfrank

Because their new versions sell as well?


----------



## no-fi

Any word yet on when the stainless steel models will be available? There seem to be four rose gold variants so far, but none in SS...


----------



## fagyalllo

SAC08004D0 from dutyfreeislandshop (out of stock)


----------



## watchgirlkk

I saw on orient's social media page that they have no plans on a v4. They did mention a revamped v1, I assume that this is what they were talking about and some retailers maybe got confused? Not sure what's happening!


----------



## fagyalllo

SAC08003A0


----------



## zymeth4712

^ that looks gorgeous. 

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## fagyalllo




----------



## Olyeller68

That blue dial version looks really good, makes it tough to decide between it and the blue dial sun and moon. I guess the best choice would be to get both!


----------



## ssada416

I wish they make a green dial with S/S case.


----------



## alexcswong

The red tip of second hands makes it weird, yes size a bit large, I this 38mm to 40mm is good size. Lug 20mm would be nice to pop up this watch.... 
Maybe this time they want to try market response.... Sometimes you got to make things worst, so you will hear what is most desirable.... 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## stonesix

Generally OK with the sizes of case and strap. However the longer you looking at it the more you feel how pathetic those puny hands were.


----------



## Andy Clarke

Would anyone be able to tell me if the watch described on seriouswatches.com (model no. fac00005w) is legit? (sorry i cant post the link as im a new user, but its the first search result in google)
I havent seen it anywhere else, but it looks like a v3 with the same dimensions but according to their description it has the hacking and new features of the v4


----------



## darthzyll

Andy Clarke said:


> Would anyone be able to tell me if the watch described on seriouswatches.com (model no. fac00005w) is legit? (sorry i cant post the link as im a new user, but its the first search result in google)
> I havent seen it anywhere else, but it looks like a v3 with the same dimensions but according to their description it has the hacking and new features of the v4


Serious watches is definitely a legit operation. They have a good reputation here. I would not hesitate to buy from them.

Sent from my mobile


----------



## Carlos A

I have the Bambino 3 (blue) and the version 4 in white. I could not be happier with both.


----------



## jasonsouza77

hi everyone.. I just got the green version, ac08002f today
it doesn't say made in japan on the caseback though. does anyone experience the same? thanks


fagyalllo said:


> SAC08003A0
> 
> View attachment 8736594
> 
> View attachment 8736602
> 
> View attachment 8736610
> 
> View attachment 8736626
> 
> View attachment 8736642


----------



## pl39g

The gren dial and black strap is a winner



whiskey golf said:


> Does anyone have more information about these?
> 
> Orient FAC08002F AC08002F Bambino v4
> 
> I like some of the changes they made to this watch including updating the lug width to something more common and the movement with something that can be wound by hand. I'm not a huge fan of the red tip on the seconds hand but it would probably be okay in person and I would imagine it can be removed by someone who knows what they are doing. I also like the updated hour and minute hands. If they make this watch with the dial colors available in the V3 model, I will be all over this.


----------



## HUF

jasonsouza77 said:


> hi everyone.. I just got the green version, ac08002f today
> it doesn't say made in japan on the caseback though. does anyone experience the same? thanks


A very nice-looking Bambino. The grey is cool. I wish they made 36-37 mm case.


----------



## oxist

Carlos A said:


> I have the Bambino 3 (blue) and the version 4 in white. I could not be happier with both.
> View attachment 8999546
> View attachment 8999554


I think there is no version 4 in white or am i wrong?
Maybe you wanted to say Blue v4 and White v3?


----------



## cabfrank

I haven't yet seen a white V4 either.


----------

